# Bamboo?



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Anyone work with bamboo? 
I just received samples of bamboo plywood and dimensional lumber but they are too small for any routering. I am thinking of making it my main wood,
It is a very hard "wood" often used for flooring.
How easily does it rout? 
Anyone have any photos of bamboo projects?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mftha said:


> Anyone work with bamboo?
> I just received samples of bamboo plywood and dimensional lumber but they are too small for any routering. I am thinking of making it my main wood,
> It is a very hard "wood" often used for flooring.
> How easily does it rout?
> Anyone have any photos of bamboo projects?


Why people love it: Currently riding a wave of popularity, bamboo is fast-growing and eco-friendly. It says, “I love old barns, owls, and other all-natural, outdoorsy stuff.”

Why it’s overrated: This isn’t real wood, and bamboo is technically not a “tree,” but is in the Poaceae (grass) family. Hundreds of small strips of bamboo material are machined and glued together, making quasi-boards. Sustainable? Yes. Natural? Hardly.

Try this instead: Real wood. It has character, uniqueness (two different boards actually look… different), and isn’t *a series of tiny processed shards held together with glue.*

Common Name(s): Bamboo

Scientific Name: Hundreds of species among dozens of genera from the Poaceae (grass) family (Many timber-producing bamboos are from the Phyllostachys and Bambusa genera)

Distribution: Most timber-producing bamboos are from south Asia

Tree Size: Some of the largest bamboos can be up to 50-100 ft (15-30 m) tall, with a 3-6 in (10-20 cm) diameter

Average Dried Weight: 31 lbs/ft3 (500 kg/m3) to 53 lbs/ft3 (850 kg/m3)

Specific Gravity (Basic, 12% MC): .38 to .64, .50 to .85

Janka Hardness: 1,410 lbf (6,270 N) to 1,610 lbf (7,170 N)

Modulus of Rupture: 11,020 lbf/in2 (76.0 MPa) to 24,450 lbf/in2 (168.6 MPa)

Elastic Modulus: 2,610,000 lbf/in2 (18.00 GPa) to 2,900,000 lbf/in2 (20.00 GPa)

Crushing Strength: 8,990 lbf/in2 (62.0 MPa) to 13,490 lbf/in2 (93.0 MPa)

Shrinkageiameter: 10-16%, Wall Thickness: 15-17%

Color/Appearance: Generally a uniform and pale yellow to almost white. Live bamboo that has been left standing too long frequently develops fungal decay, discoloring the wood with brown or black streaks and patches.

Grain/Texture: Being a monocot in the grass family, bamboo does not have any sapwood/heartwood or growth rings. Texture is very uniform, and ranges from medium to fine depending on density. Bamboo that has been split and processed into lumber will have intermittent variations in the fiber at each node on the stem.

Endgrain: Resembles the endgrain of palm—another monocot. No data is available to distinguish between bamboo species, but bamboo can usually be distinguished from wood and palms by the hollow stem, pale color, and the lack of rays or visible pores.

Rot Resistance: Bamboo used in exterior conditions is perishable, and will deteriorate in a matter of years. This is also paralleled in the short natural life cycle of bamboo, where many species quickly reach full maturity after only two or three years, and are subsequently attacked by decay mold and fungi, typically collapsing only a few years later. Bamboo is also susceptible to insect attacks such as powder-post beetles, termites, and marine-borers.
*
Workability: By woodworking standards, bamboo can be different. It is not necessarily difficult to work with, but depending on the species, it may require some special care. Bamboo fibers tend to split and pull out when being cross-cut, (applying masking tape across the cut line beforehand is recommended to prevent this sort of tearout). Also, bamboo is very high in silica—from .5% to 4.0%, found almost entirely in the outermost layers of the stem—so care must be taken when processing lumber. Carbide cutters are strongly recommended, and surface sanding is suggested instead of thickness planing with steel cutters, both for longevity of cutting edges, and quality of the finished surface. Bamboo glues, stains, and finishes well. When turning giant bamboo species, tools dull quickly, and endgrain tearout is common, but tearout tends to be very shallow, and the endgrain sands nearly as easily as the facegrain, and an overall smooth finish can be achieved with minimal effort.*

Odor: Bamboo has a unique, earthy smell while being worked.

Allergies/Toxicity: Although severe reactions are quite uncommon, bamboo has been reported to cause skin irritation. It’s unclear whether the bamboo itself actually causes the irritation, or if it is simply due to the decay fungi commonly present in the material. See the articles Wood Allergies and Toxicity and Wood Dust Safety for more information.

Pricing/Availability: Bamboo is typically available in three forms: in hollow turning-blank sizes from giant bamboo species; in glued-up boards (flooring) and sheets made from many smaller strips; and in paper-backed veneer. Although bamboo is a very abundant natural resource, and prices for raw material tend to be low, (it is often called the “poor-man’s timber” throughout bamboo’s natural range), prices can be much higher for processed and glued-up imported products: often exceeding the cost of domestic hardwoods.

Sustainability: This wood species is not listed in the CITES Appendices or on the IUCN Red List of Threatened Species.

Common Uses: Veneer, paper, flooring, fishing rods, ladders, scaffolding, musical instruments (flutes/woodwinds/chimes), furniture, window blinds, carving, turned items, and small novelty items.

Comments: Bamboo is one of the most unique plants on earth. Unlike trees, bamboo grows initially at full width, with no tapering or horizontal growth. Some species can grow up to three feet a day! After just one year, bamboo reaches its full height, and in subsequent years, the stem (called the “culm”) continues to harden. The strength of the bamboo continues to increase for the next two to four years; most species of bamboo are considered fully mature in just two to three years. After this time, fungus and mold begin to cover the outside of the culm, eventually working its way into the interior, weakening the plant over several years before it eventually collapses from decay. For this reason, there is a window of time when it is considered best to harvest bamboo for optimum strength and hardness.

Bamboo is known to have a high shrinkage rate when initially being dried, amounting to 10-16% in culm diameter and 15-17% in overall wall thickness. Bamboo tends to shrink more towards the outer wall than at the interior: for this reason, surface checks can develop on the outside of the culm if it is dried too rapidly. However, despite the high shrinkage rates for bamboo, once it has adjusted to equilibrium moisture content, it is somewhat stable in use.

Although many prefer the aesthetics of bamboo for its unique, down-to-earth, Asian-flair, the real story on bamboo lies in its mechanical properties. Although it is hard to typify a group of over one thousand different species into a single set of mechanical values, on the whole, bamboo possess some of the best stiffness/strength characteristics, and strength-to-weight ratios of any woody material on the planet.

But the difficulty in qualifying bamboo’s strength lies not only in the abundance of species, but also in the lack of standardized testing: a complicating factor is that bamboo itself tends to be harder and stronger toward the outside of the culm, gradually getting softer and weaker toward the center. In some testing, certain species of bamboo at certain areas of the culm have exhibited stiffness (m.o.e.) and bending (m.o.r.) values far exceeding that of any hardwood. The only “weakness” of bamboo is simply inconsistency: with so many different species, and so many ways to cut and process bamboo, it is hard to be assured of the mechanical characteristics of any given bamboo product.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I used it for flooring. It was made like plywood, it had 3 layers glued together. It makes an excellent floor, hard and looks nice. It was prefinished so I don't know about that part. It crosscut like any hardwood flooring would. I never tried to use it for anything else.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick,

I take it your not a fan of bamboo for anything other then flooring....*SNORK*

(Did I do the sarcasm right?)

Bill


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Try using bamboo *sideways* glued together with other woods as a layer of a glued up blank. The ends make a unique look, with the circular appearance, as a layer in a bowl. Really neat in small turned items. Tough on tool edges and they must be kept sharp for good results.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

I made several boxes using bamboo that I got in a sheet form. I just wanted to try it out to see how it worked and how I would like using it. It does work easily and it does splinter easily also. It is also overpriced in my opinion
It is OK but I much prefer wood because the bamboo just looks too repetitive in its appearance and just doesn't have the beauty that wood has.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

OK Stick. *Very* impressive compilation; almost too much. What are your sources?
I was attracted to bamboo because of the rapid growth and renewability. I have samples that are small pieces that very nicely show how well it stains and how how it is assembled. 
You have almost talked me out of it. The high silica content certainly contributes to the rapid tool deterioration. Getting prices for anything other than flooring is a nuisance, and the nearest distributor is on the order of 100 miles (160 km) away.

Thanks very much for all the information. You helped greatly in my ability to make informed decisions.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> I made several boxes using bamboo that I got in a sheet form. I just wanted to try it out to see how it worked and how I would like using it. It does work easily and it does splinter easily also. It is also overpriced in my opinion
> It is OK but I much prefer wood because the bamboo just looks too repetitive in its appearance and just doesn't have the beauty that wood has.


That is one very impressive box! 
Thank you very much for your image and your comments. They are very helpful.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great Term Paper. Stick .You get an "A" on this one. Thanks for posting.Very timely too for me . A person wants me to build something out of bamboo and I know nothing about it. I am trying to steer him to hardwood. Now I know I don't want to make it out of bamboo. I was concerned about the fine needle like splinters while working it too. 


Greg, I love that box. You blow me away with your carving, WOW. What is that material in the bottom ?

Thanks ,Tom for posting that question, Bamboo is a material that is seldom discussed by wood workers.

Herb


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

There is an article in the most recent issue of Woodsmith (the newly combined with Shopsmith version) which discusses working with bamboo. Not at all like Stick's dissertation but an interesting article.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Stick,
> 
> I take it your not a fan of bamboo for anything other then flooring....*SNORK*
> 
> ...


maybe sortta on the sarcasm......

it's great for kabob skewers aka failed fly rods......
tried my hand at fly rod building with it... made some very nice looking pieces but never got the smoothness/fluidness/balance just quite right... 
My grandfather had the gift for it...
I'll keep trying though....

I like the look of it... even it it's a variation of OSB...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Stick,
> 
> I take it your not a fan of bamboo for anything other then flooring....*SNORK*
> 
> ...


*SNORK!!!!!* isn't sarcasm...
leans more to complimentary...

*SNORK* Verb: to drink something and have it come out your nose because you're laughing so hard.....


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Tom
The woodsmith article mentioned above quoted approx $6.40 a bf (3/4X8X96 34.50) To me thats expensive They compared it to red oak and splintery on end cuts


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> *SNORK!!!!!* isn't sarcasm...
> leans more to complimentary...
> 
> *SNORK* Verb: to drink something and have it come out your nose because you're laughing so hard.....


My kid used to do that at the table every night when his older brother would say something funny. I didn't think either one was funny,and the wife would say "Oh thats Ok don't get upset",as she cleaned up the mess. I didn't know it was Snorking , guess I owe them an apology. 
,
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> My kid used to do that at the table every night when his older brother would say something funny. I didn't think either one was funny,and the wife would say "Oh thats Ok don't get upset",as she cleaned up the mess. I didn't know it was Snorking , guess I owe them an apology.
> ,
> Herb


maybe some are confusing it w/ ''snarking''...

snark
noun; Combination of "snide" and "remark". Sarcastic comment(s).
Also snarky (adj.) and snarkily (adv.)


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> I made several boxes using bamboo that I got in a sheet form. I just wanted to try it out to see how it worked and how I would like using it. It does work easily and it does splinter easily also. It is also overpriced in my opinion
> It is OK but I much prefer wood because the bamboo just looks too repetitive in its appearance and just doesn't have the beauty that wood has.


That is an absolutely stunning box. Bamboo takes nothing away from its beauty.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Gaffboat said:


> That is an absolutely stunning box. Bamboo takes nothing away from its beauty.


Thanks...I feel that if a person makes 2 identical projects and used bamboo on one and a beautifully grained piece of wood for the other the wood always wins out in my personal opinion.
The bamboo boxes I made took a much longer time to sell than ones I made with a highly figured wood.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> *SNORK!!!!!* isn't sarcasm...
> leans more to complimentary...
> 
> *SNORK* Verb: to drink something and have it come out your nose because you're laughing so hard.....


Sorry Stick, I should have looked it up, wait I did and couldn't find it! Anyway, I took it for sarcasm, now I know better. I'll just have to watch and make sure that you don't change the 'o' to an 'a'...I don't want to ever see the 'a'... nope, never, ever,ever.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Sorry Stick, I should have looked it up, wait I did and couldn't find it! Anyway, I took it for sarcasm, now I know better. I'll just have to watch and make sure that you don't change the 'o' to an 'a'...I don't want to ever see the 'a'... nope, never, ever,ever.


*WHEW!!!!!!!*

humor, smiles and laughing...
all feel good stuff....

Note to self...
leave *snArking * to others...
find shield for keyboard....


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I agree, that box is beautiful. Must be super gorgeous done in what you consider a pretty wood!


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I looked at Greg's uploads, after I had heaped praise on the picture he posted in this thread. They are all amazing and well worth a look.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I want to thank all you have contributed to this thread. Stick, your information base is far beyond amazing. Thank you very much.
I started this thread because I could find only peripheral mention of bamboo in spite of the fact that it is a rapidly growing plant that is used for very durable flooring. I had obtained samples with which I was greatly impressed, but none of the sample were large enough for me to try with my router. 
What I have learned: For wood working, at least as I do it (a "weekend warrier", not a professional upon which my livelihood is dependent) I am better off with real woo for several reasons.
1. it is expensive, bamboo lumber is much more expensive than any of the hardwood I am likely to use.
2. Bamboo lumber could almost be described as blocks of glue with embedded bamboo pieces.
3. The high silica content would not only contribute to router bit wear but the dust could be a lung shredder. I happen to like having functional lungs and I have spent a career dealing with fumes of numerous chemicals that individually could do serious lung damage.
Conclusion: bamboo lumber, in whatever form is probably not for me as a woodworker, but if I ever need to replace flooring it might be a good choice..


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

mftha said:


> I want to thank all you have contributed to this thread. Stick, your information base is far beyond amazing. Thank you very much.
> I started this thread because I could find only peripheral mention of bamboo in spite of the fact that it is a rapidly growing plant that is used for very durable flooring. I had obtained samples with which I was greatly impressed, but none of the sample were large enough for me to try with my router.
> What I have learned: For wood working, at least as I do it (a "weekend warrier", not a professional upon which my livelihood is dependent) I am better off with real woo for several reasons.
> 1. it is expensive, bamboo lumber is much more expensive than any of the hardwood I am likely to use.
> ...


If you get Woodsmith Shop Magazine the new Guild issue has an article on Bamboo for woodworking. They came to basically the same conclusions as you did. Although possible it is hard on equipment and 1 1/2 times more expensive as Red Oak, which is a very close comparison in qualities.

Bill


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Greg, outstanding box! Thanks for sharing.
Bamboo makes great fishing rods and not just fly rods. The nice thing is that if the rod becomes delaminated, the strips can be separated and re-glued. Can't do that with graphite or fiberglass.  Reworking a bamboo rod is time consuming and costly if it is done right.
Stick, obviously you did your homework. Bamboo can grow so fast in the tropics that you can actually hear it creak and groan as it grows.


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

*Bamboo Project*



mftha said:


> Anyone work with bamboo?
> I just received samples of bamboo plywood and dimensional lumber but they are too small for any routering. I am thinking of making it my main wood,
> It is a very hard "wood" often used for flooring.
> How easily does it rout?
> Anyone have any photos of bamboo projects?


Have only done 1 project using laminated bamboo. I've included some pics below.

It doesn't rout all that well as I found that it splinters and then needs a lot of finishing sanding to get a half decent job.

The reason I chose bamboo laminate was that the specific project had to handle a 60% moisture content for the interior of the cabinet. 

The pics should say it all!!!!
Cheers
Paul


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

awesome cabinet!!!! what kinda crittersare kept in it? got pics of it in use?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I"m sure OPG3 will be interested in this cabinet..

great work!


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

paduke said:


> awesome cabinet!!!! what kinda crittersare kept in it? got pics of it in use?


A 2.5 meter Python.

If you notice the bottom front portion below the doors is one piece of glass and the centre portion is then filled with water so the snake had a swimming pool. The glass was also a requirement so that when the owner threw a live rat in the rat wouldn't escape.
The funnny thing(well not for the owner or snake) is a couple of days after delivery he threw a live rat in. However the snake wasn't hungry, but the rat was and starting taking chunks out of the snake. It was touch & go as to whether the snake would survive. I just glad I got paid before this happened.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

PaulH said:


> A 2.5 meter Python.
> 
> If you notice the bottom front portion below the doors is one piece of glass and the centre portion is then filled with water so the snake had a swimming pool. The glass was also a requirement so that when the owner threw a live rat in the rat wouldn't escape.
> The funnny thing(well not for the owner or snake) is a couple of days after delivery he threw a live rat in. However the snake wasn't hungry, but the rat was and starting taking chunks out of the snake. It was touch & go as to whether the snake would survive. I just glad I got paid before this happened.
> ...


Call Marlin Perkins and Jim, Sounds like Wild Kingdom to me.


Herb


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've only used Bamboo flooring for making pens like the two on the right. It turns very easily and finishes well with CA glue.


----------

